# Excellent truck BOB



## Moby76065 (Jul 31, 2012)

http://bladereviews101.blogspot.com/2013/02/la-police-gear-operator-backpack.html

$45


----------



## d_saum (Jan 17, 2012)

Wow! Nice looking pack! And at $45 that sounds like a great deal. Alas, I cannot justify buying another pack. I have 2 ALICE packs (1 large, 1 medium), a NICE Swiss Army pack, another decent pack that I cannot remember the name of.. and a realllllllly cheap one that I picked up at Walmart. So yeah... Can't justify it at the moment.. but if I could!


----------

